# Young woman moving to cyprus



## Cyprus77 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello. i am a young woman going to live in Cyprus for a while as i am just looking to have a break from England. i know a few british families out there and have spent alot of time on the island. I would love to hear from other women who have gone there to live on their own and what their eperiences have been. I am hoping to make a few more female friends to meet up and socialise with.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Welcome*



Cyprus77 said:


> Hello. i am a young woman going to live in Cyprus for a while as i am just looking to have a break from England. i know a few british families out there and have spent alot of time on the island. I would love to hear from other women who have gone there to live on their own and what their eperiences have been. I am hoping to make a few more female friends to meet up and socialise with.


Hi Cyprus and :welcome: to Expat forum. Sounds like you are in for adventure of the best kind. Hopefully there will be other ladies here on the site that will be able to give you some ideas. Might help too to look online for women's clubs in the area where you are going. Who knows ho many women's organizations there might be there.

Good luck and again, welcome,

Gene


----------



## Kevin D (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey there,

I am not a young women but I'm a young man who moved here about a month ago from America for work. I have had some good experiences so far and have explored a good amount of the island. If you need any advice feel free to ask. [email protected] 

Regards and wish you the best

Kevin


----------

